# Migration and ice levels



## Pjaeger (Dec 23, 2012)

Planning to skip deer hunting minnesota for one last duck hunt this weekend but I worry everything will be iced up and birds gone. I hunt Sargent county and would appreciate any update on ice and migration. I am sure the small puddles will be frozen but maybe the big stuff is still open. Thanks for any info.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Man its going to be so cold this week I would hope some large ponds are open but this may be it. I'm sure the big lakes will hold birds but sloughs of any kind may be done for the season


----------



## Pjaeger (Dec 23, 2012)

I appreciate it, been hunting out there for 30 years when there was no water. Might be a mn res but my family is from the area and taught me to hunt out there. I am not afraid of big water if that is where they are, might have to take a gamble.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Not supposed to get above 20 degrees for the next week and lows between -5 and 10 above. I can't imagine that any water will really be huntable come this weekend.


----------



## Pjaeger (Dec 23, 2012)

Sad to say you all are probably right, appreciate the input.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Both shallow water salt lakes in my area are frozen over and our small low flow river (6'-8' deep also has a good layer of ice. I think you'll have to find big water.............


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Lows below zero with no wind tonight...The strong winds from the last few days have helped keep some water open, but it's also cooled the water temps...So I would expect some ice even on the big lakes tonight. Can't find any temps in the state above 25ish in the 10 day forecast. Just a broken record of cold!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If this broke a record for cold they must not be going back very far. Back in the 80s we had a blizzard at least every other year during the second weekend of deer season................


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I didn't say it "broke a record" for cold...I said a "broken record" like music record...Never mind ipod generation isn't going to get it...lol


----------

